# Reading an appraisal



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can anyone help me figure out what this means about my girl?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that from ADGA?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I think so? Previous owner had it done. No idea what it means for her strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like she didn't score very well in all categories except for strength and depth. 

+'s mean good plus, V's mean very good, E's are excellent. She got mostly V's and +'s, with a final score of 86 it looks like. Overall not bad, but ideally you want to see all E's or mostly E's and some V's, with a final score of 90+.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She got an e in dairy stength so that's good right? When I was purchasing g her I posed some pictures and people commented she had a steep rump but it looks like she got a v in that...I'm just so confused, what should I be looking for in a buck to improve this score?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess I am more confused that when I look at the report for the dam of the buck she just kidded from... she had 5 + and the rest are V with a final of 88. How did she score higher when my girl only has a 3 + and the rest V with one E?

Is it a combo of the top grouping of numbers and the E, V, +? 

If that is the case how are the top and bottoms so different? Aren't they looking at generally the same thing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I had a huge thing typed up, and the internet went down :GAAH:

Long story short, the "type evaluation" chart with the bars is her predicted transmitting ability for her offspring. In other words, that chart is not her traits, it's what is predicted of her kids' traits. 

The chart where is says "linear traits" uses a 1-50 point scale, and the "structural traits" uses the letters. They are scored on their 14 traits and it is finalized into 4 categories; general appearance, dairy character, body capacity, and udder (udder is obviously not used in bucks)

The linear traits are scored on a numerical scale instead of letters. The numbers show where a doe falls in a scale from 1 to 50. The scale represents the possible extremes on either end- for example, udder depth of 1 would be a udder floor almost touching the ground, where udder depth of 50 would be like a dry yearling, just a bump and two teats. The ideals usually fall in between. 

The structural traits are assigned letters for each trait/major category.
E for excellent is the highest grade- 90% or higher of ideal
V or VG for very good 85%- 89%
+ for Good plus 80% - 84%
A for acceptable 70%-79%
F for fair 60-69%
P for poor- less than 60%

So an EEEE would be the highest possible score. 


That is how one goat with more +'s than V's can score over a goat with more V's than +'s. The one goats +'s might be bordering a V, while the other goats V's could be just barely above the + designation. 


Does that help at all?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes...

So I dealing just always look for an EEEE buck with the highest score you can find


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She was bred to a buck before I bought her and just kidded. The bucks dam was 86 and sire was 82. So I probably shouldn't expect improvement from this new doeling correct?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Depends on if his good qualities complement your does shortcomings.

If they both are less than ideal in the same categories than the kids likely will be too. But if the buck is weak where your doe is strong and strong where she is weak you could get improvement.

Some really nice animals don't always reproduce themselves well.

So judge this doeling on her own merits. Choose the best buck you can going forward. One that complements what you have to aim for improvement.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

For instance both of the bucks sire's parents were Eee(v)91amd but their buck only scored 82. The buck that was used is young and had not been appraised yet...his dam scored 86 and his sore was the 82


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

GoatMama123 said:


> Yes...
> 
> So I dealing just always look for an EEEE buck with the highest score you can find


Bucks can only be EEE they have no mammary score :-D


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh I thought maybe they just inherited their dam's mammary score.


----------

